# flowerhorn homemade food.



## jacobbonilla (Apr 22, 2010)

can you please give or direct me to a good flower horn homemade food that i can make using ground beef only? i dont have much to use besides ground beef and spices or w.e around the house i do have other froozen meat inside the freezer but idk what kind of meat it is.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I think you can use beef hearts. I don't know any other recipes though sorry.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

yupp u can feed him boiled fat less beef heart


----------

